# Hymer How Warm



## kate13 (Jan 30, 2008)

As our first m/h is a hymer. Could anyone say how warm they are, on a cold winters night. Like to here, how low temp was some nights?
Regards Julie


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 30, 2008)

kate13 said:


> As our first m/h is a hymer. Could anyone say how warm they are, on a cold winters night. Like to here, how low temp was some nights?
> Regards Julie



Hymer are renowned for there insulation levels, so you shouldn't have any probs even down to -7to10. If your tanks are inboard or outboard and heated and you are using your heating you will be cosy. This winter alone I have been out in two -6 nights and two -5 and been toasty. and my van is not a Hymer but still has decent insulation levels.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 30, 2008)

kate13 said:


> As our first m/h is a hymer. Could anyone say how warm they are, on a cold winters night. Like to here, how low temp was some nights?
> Regards Julie


No worry about that. All German-made MH's have a very good insulation level (not the Italian Spanish or -some-French brands). One night I had -15°C, and it still was cosy (mine is a Weinsberg). The only chill you get in is from the front window; but they have special outward insulation blankets for that. The grey water tank is usually outboard; that's solved with a few spoons of salt.


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 30, 2008)

*hymer*

We have a Hymer B544 with the blown hot air heating,was in norway and boy was it cold outside, but inside just right able to  just wear a Tshirt and i FEEL THE COLD. you will need silver screens thoe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hymer Quality*

HI Kate13.
I am on our second Hymer and have never been cold.
Just get out there and give it a go. 
Everything is a little trial & error.
Do it a bit at a time
You will not go wrong with Hymer quality
If you want to play safe, go to a camp site and take an electric fan heater with you. We do this sometimes and put it on a couple of hours before getting up in the morning, or if you do not have a heavy quilt on the bed, keep the heater on all night
We have also done that


----------



## kate13 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Blown Hot Air*



terry1956 said:


> We have a Hymer B544 with the blown hot air heating,was in norway and boy was it cold outside, but inside just right able to  just wear a Tshirt and i FEEL THE COLD. you will need silver screens thoe.


Hi terry
Can I run the hot air in our b544 from just 12v, I am thinking of doing a weekend wild camping. Fillup water, put taps on to fill boiler, then put lpg on, will it all run ok for weekend? We have only just had hymer, not been in it yet.
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## walkers (Feb 1, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi terry
> Can I run the hot air in our b544 from just 12v, I am thinking of doing a weekend wild camping. Fillup water, put taps on to fill boiler, then put lpg on, will it all run ok for weekend? We have only just had hymer, not been in it yet.
> Kind Regards Julie


you will have to check your handbook, i believe some models do have an electric heating belt to enable this but not all and definitely not the older models.
hope this helps a little
 the other option is an oil filled rad or fan/convector heater but obviously you would need to take great care with these items regarding closeness to combustible materials


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi terry
> Can I run the hot air in our b544 from just 12v, I am thinking of doing a weekend wild camping. Fillup water, put taps on to fill boiler, then put lpg on, will it all run ok for weekend? We have only just had hymer, not been in it yet.
> Kind Regards Julie



Hi Julie,
As I have said earlier, I would go to a campsite or cl for your first outing as you would have the electricity to fall back on.
I don't know if you are thinking of running your heating system 24/7, but if you are, I don't know if your batteries would take it for that long, bearing in mind the heating pump, lights, water pump, tv and anything else.
Just go to a site and get used to your m/h first.
When you know how everything works you can give it a longer test.
Better to be safe than sorry as no prizes for a flat battery or frozen water pipe


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 1, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi terry
> Can I run the hot air in our b544 from just 12v, I am thinking of doing a weekend wild camping. Fillup water, put taps on to fill boiler, then put lpg on, will it all run ok for weekend? We have only just had hymer, not been in it yet.
> Kind Regards Julie



I run my blown air heater all the time when wilding, just lower the thermostat, the inner control down to 5 and put a jumper on. You will find you end up turning it off. One important thing is heat up the hot water first and (if you have a combi boiler) make sure you have purged all the air from the system by, after filling your water tanks open up all your hot taps (nearest to the tank first) untill it flows with a steady flow, then you know your boiler is full of water, heat it up and keep heating it up say twice a day, especially before bed, then you know it won't freeze overnight no matter how cold it gets. I never leave my blown air heating on all night as I dont like to leave gas appliances running whilst sleeping even though they are meant to be safe. I have never been too cold in bed even down to -6. Just take a hot water bottle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I run my blown air heater all the time when wilding, just lower the thermostat, the inner control down to 5 and put a jumper on. You will find you end up turning it off. One important thing is heat up the hot water first and (if you have a combi boiler) make sure you have purged all the air from the system by, after filling your water tanks open up all your hot taps (nearest to the tank first) untill it flows with a steady flow, then you know your boiler is full of water, heat it up and keep heating it up say twice a day, especially before bed, then you know it won't freeze overnight no matter how cold it gets. I never leave my blown air heating on all night as I dont like to leave gas appliances running whilst sleeping even though they are meant to be safe. I have never been too cold in bed even down to -6. Just take a hot water bottle.



Hi Richard.
You may confuse Julie as you say that you run your blown air heating all the time!
Then at the end of your post, you say that you turn it off at night!
Now I and many others will know what you mean, but Julie has never used her Hymer and has quite a lot to learn!
I hope Julie that you don't mind me saying that and Richard, I am just trying clarify things, no offense meant


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 1, 2008)

***** said:


> Hi Richard.
> You may confuse Julie as you say that you run your blown air heating all the time!
> Then at the end of your post, you say that you turn it off at night!
> Now I and many others will know what you mean, but Julie has never used her Hymer and has quite a lot to learn!
> I hope Julie that you don't mind me saying that and Richard, I am just trying clarify things, no offense meant



What I meant was, all the time I am away in the van, all through the year, not worrying about power drain, thermostat cuts it off anyway if set loww enough. Sorry if I confused you Julie


----------



## guerdeval (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe you could plan your first trip in the company of another motorhomer, where are you planning to go?, how many and what size batteries do you have, ?


----------



## kate13 (Feb 2, 2008)

*planning*



guerdeval said:


> Maybe you could plan your first trip in the company of another motorhomer, where are you planning to go?, how many and what size batteries do you have, ?


Hi Guerdeval
2/3 of us at most in hymer, most it will be just myself & husband. Have starting batterie, + 110 amp + 50 watt BP Solar, full tank of LPG for heating & Cooking. have no were planned yet, both have this bad flu bug going around. may go to ashbourne area first time for weekend.
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi Guerdeval
> 2/3 of us at most in hymer, most it will be just myself & husband. Have starting batterie, + 110 amp + 50 watt BP Solar, full tank of LPG for heating & Cooking. have no were planned yet, both have this bad flu bug going around. may go to ashbourne area first time for weekend.
> Kind Regards Julie



Hi Julie, If you want possible reassurance, we are probably going to Leek on a small CS next weekend.
If you want to join us we may be able to alleviate some of your worries
By the way, if you don't mind me asking, why is your user name kate13?
Also there is a CL across the road and a pub next door


----------



## kate13 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Kate13*



***** said:


> Hi Julie, If you want possible reassurance, we are probably going to Leek on a small CS next weekend.
> If you want to join us we may be able to alleviate some of your worries
> By the way, if you don't mind me asking, why is your user name kate13?
> Also there is a CL across the road and a pub next door



*****
Paul, always calls me Kate, and 13 is the day of my birthday? thank you for the great offer, but unable to do it. Hope to meet up, on another time.
Kind Regards
                   Julie (Kate13)


----------



## sundown (Feb 3, 2008)

kate13 said:


> As our first m/h is a hymer. Could anyone say how warm they are, on a cold winters night. Like to here, how low temp was some nights?
> Regards Julie



hi julie 
   maybe this will re-asure you


----------

